# Bankruptcy and obtaining working visa



## lee (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi everyone

I had been running a business for sometime in uk, things have not gone so well of lately and i am now in my 1yr bankruptcy period.

An opportunity has arrisen in Dubai with the Jabel Ali Free Zone being the sponsor. Will they allow this, will they know, will they care, does anyone know and what checks they do on a person to grant a visa? 

I would hate for the embarassment when I am there. Thank you so much for all your help


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As far as I am aware, they only check whether you or close family members have some sort of history in Dubai, i.e. bad immigration record!
You won't have any probs obtaining a credit card or opening a bank accout as for some strange reason, this is all tied to the company you work for and the length of time that they've been operating for!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep I'm with Maz on this one, I don't think you'll have any problems Lee. Is a very straight forward process in Jebel Ali (in terms of paper work I mean!) and I was not even required to show my birth or study certificates. Mind you it took them 3 weeks to stamp my residence! But as far as paperwork I believe they only have to hand in your application, passport, photos, copy of your contract, letter from your employer, and your medical tests.


----------

